# Anyone tried these?



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Has anybody tried this one piece elasticated strap from Nick Mankey Designs yet, with the increase in price of Erikas straps the new Hook Strap from the USA could prove to be an alternative option.

The cap strap is also worth a view. 

I await my order eagerly.

https://nickmankeydesigns.com/shop/the-hook-strap-elastic-watch-band


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

very good post and refural ! vin


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice! Might try one but no idea for which of my current watches....

Might have to buy a watch to accommodate a strap that I don't yet own :biggrin:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

vinn said:


> very good post and refural ! vin


 I would like to order one, but can not order by phone. vin


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Ordered Thursday, shipping notice yesterday. Hopefully before the end of the week delivery.

Fitting may prove to be an issue for a while though.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

thanks; i use " webing" in several widths' my main concern is their webing "strechie" or ridged" ? vin


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

look rather nice,,, would confuse me LOL

But I am look at other elasticated straps myself .... :clap:

[IMG alt="hook strap nmd 2.JPG" data-ratio="66.70"]https://images.squarespace-cdn.com/content/v1/5565349be4b0c8f29264bc8e/1542046599124-8KB0ACYN8SE3YALMGE2L/ke17ZwdGBToddI8pDm48kLkXF2pIyv_F2eUT9F60jBl7gQa3H78H3Y0txjaiv_0fDoOvxcdMmMKkDsyUqMSsMWxHk725yiiHCCLfrh8O1z4YTzHvnKhyp6Da-NYroOW3ZGjoBKy3azqku80C789l0iyqMbMesKd95J-X4EagrgU9L3Sa3U8cogeb0tjXbfawd0urKshkc5MgdBeJmALQKw/hook+strap+nmd+2.JPG[/IMG]

ZULUDIVER French Style Elastic NATO Watch Strap Watchgeko £18.00

[IMG alt="ZULUDIVER French Style Elastic NATO Watch Strap" data-ratio="100.00"]https://cdn.watchgecko.com/catalog/product/cache/3f3e4a35005487bc814d9bcc69bb2833/e/l/elastic-variation.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Blubarb (Aug 11, 2014)

Great looking straps.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Strap arrived Tuesday, also arriving was one of the WatchGekko versions, neither will fit around my sling or the swollen wrist yet so opinions postponed for the time being, except to say that they were well packaged and only one needed tax and handling fees paying on it. :sign_what:


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Had mine fitted a few weeks now,so far so good.Im considering Erikas for another watch.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Bonzodog said:


> Had mine fitted a few weeks now,so far so good.Im considering Erikas for another watch.


 Erika's have gone up considerably in price over the last few months, going up from €50 - €75 / £63 I know they have added new sizes and colours but is it worth it?

The Nick Mankey are $29 us / £22 I realise you pay import costs of 30% but the two I've just ordered will be about the same as one Erikas.

I have a lot of Erikas and love them and will no doubt buy more but prices are now a bigger consideration. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

brummie1875 said:


> Erika's have gone up considerably in price over the last few months, going up from €50 - €75 / £63 I know they have added new sizes and colours but is it worth it?
> 
> The Nick Mankey are $29 us / £22 I realise you pay import costs of 30% but the two I've just ordered will be about the same as one Erikas.
> 
> I have a lot of Erikas and love them and will no doubt buy more but prices are now a bigger consideration. :thumbsup:


 Think I pad £15.00 import on the Nick Manky strap,still great value for the money.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Bonzodog said:


> Think I pad £15.00 import on the Nick Manky strap,still great value for the money.


 Just paid invoice for charges of £14.54 for two straps to be delivered on Wednesday, £1.01 less than I paid for one last year? :yahoo: . :huh:


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

brummie1875 said:


> Just paid invoice for charges of £14.54 for two straps to be delivered on Wednesday, £1.01 less than I paid for one last year? :yahoo: . :huh:


 Excellent,seems I got done ,again.

I hovered over the buy bottom with an EO strap,went for one off Amazon ,less than £20.00 ,time will tell if it's any good.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Interesting (haven't been around for quite some time!) never heard of Nick Mankey before but have been wearing Marine Nationale (with a hook) Geckota/Zuludiver (bought several around Black Friday for £6.00 a piece) and also from Sophie at CheapestNatoStraps (all elastic variations on the original French Marine Nationale strap)

Charles


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Just my preference, but I would pass on any strap I have to remove and reinstall spring bars every time I want to change a strap.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Normdiaz, you don't have to pass if you don't want to as there are 'single pass' versions available - simply thread them through the spring bars and off you go!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Bareges said:


> Normdiaz, you don't have to pass if you don't want to as there are 'single pass' versions available - simply thread them through the spring bars and off you go!


 Thanks for that information.


----------

